# LOST BOAT AND PADDLE ON LOWER CLEAR CREEK



## seanski06 (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn Tom, sorry to hear....I'll take a bike ride over there tomorrow morning and see if I can't find it


----------



## baguaninja (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Tom, Sorry about your boat and paddle. Let me know if you hear anything while your out of town. 

Jason


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Jason,
I went to the hole and thanked the river gods for releasing me in a timely manor. That really is a nasty hole. I searched this morning and found nothing. It will be intersting to see how far my boat and paddle went. Be safe out there and thanks again. Tom


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

nothing


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

*What are the chances?*

I lost my boat in that nasty hole in screaming 1/4 mile on July 17th at 935CFS.
What are the chances I will ever see that boat again?


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

What kind of boat was it? I have been on the section everyday have have not seen anything.


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

Paddled this section to the wwp this past Sunday and saw nothing. A week before I also helped rescue a boat in the park that floated all the way from screaming quarter... But 30 minutes later the group came down to claim it. I'd hate to say it, but your boat might have kept going past the park. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

And keep an eye out for any boats being sold by Pete Coors! There's a reason I have a Coors logo sticker on my boat, and it isn't because I like their beer.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

Just curious vito...what color was the boat you helped rescue?


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

tsavo said:


> Just curious vito...what color was the boat you helped rescue?


I'm pretty sure it was a red creekboat. Can't remember what model. But the people who claimed it were obviously the owners. A kayaker from their group came down a while later without a boat and looking a little beat up...


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

Boated from I-70 to Wadsworth looking for my boat. Saw two car bumpers but no boat...that blows chowder!!!


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I'm in a new boat.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

NICE. HOW IS THE ROLL COMING?


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Still not there. Working on it though.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Have you checked downstream of Coors and upstream of 70? There is a manky rapid downstream of McIntyre where it could have pinned.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

There is a low head dam .2 miles above the drop deepstroke is talking about -1/2 mile upstream of Youngfield-where it might be recirculating,if it made it through Coors. Have you contacted Coors to see if it was found on their grounds.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

Lance at Coors security claims they NEVER get boats out of the water because it is too dangerous. He took my information down and discouraged me from getting on the property to look. Said he would call if he gets it? I'm not hopeful of getting help from Coors. He made it sound as if they never get the boats. The whole thing just sucks BUT I'm going boating tomorrow...so...whatever.


----------

